# bareback?



## abbie (Dec 9, 2009)

Even being a new rider, i find myself more comfortable riding bareback. i feel more stable and i just like the feeling much more. i like being closer to my horse, it just feels like i have more control actually. i trust my horse more than i trust myself i think lol. wondering if anyone else feels this way too? =) is there any thing wrong with always riding bareback? anyone have any tips on safety or anything?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

it is great for your seat to ride bareback, i find its more comfortable on some horses then others, but IMO its sorta important to ride bareback, haha it helps with balance so much!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

I ride bareback 99% of the time. I am more stable and I can feel what the horse is going to do even more. My favorite way to ride is bareback with only a halter.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

If you have a decent seat and a comfy horse then there is absolutly nothing wrong with riding bareback. It gives you a better feel of your horse and improves your riding. I unfortunatly have a very uncomfortable thoroughbred and must stick to the saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## abbie (Dec 9, 2009)

my quarter horse that im talking about it very comfy, my arabian on the other hand isn't quite the same. lol. i think i enjoy it because its more natural. i dont like to pile all that stuff on him. i like the way you can feel all the muscles move too. i need to invest in a saddle, but i honestly don't think it'll get much use. i have a cheap sythentic one that my parents bought but its junk anyway. i was just curious if its kinda of bad idea to only ride bareback being a new rider. but like i said, i feel safer and more in control without the saddle


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

I totally agree with you! I've done dressage, jumping, and western style all my life but I feel the best bareback. You can tell if your horse will spook because you _feel _it. Actually, if you don't have a good fitting saddle, you will hurt your horse more by using it than going bareback. Some horse's get back aches so just watch out for that but otherwise it is great. (Just be sure you are wearing a helmet)


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

PS I always stretch my horse's back muscles before and after a bareback ride. You use your four fingertips and rub under his belly then tap firmly along the middle line under his belly almost to his you-know-where  It honestly loosens his back up. (but be careful at first because some horses don't like to be touched underneath)


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

Good, I thought there was something wrong with me that I can sit a trot better bareback than in a saddle! I adore bareback, although my boy Hoover is about as bony in the back as I am in the bum. Half the time with Gun I'm just to lazy to tack, and he's so good with it. But I love riding our lesson horse Pappy about the best...he's like a Serta Perfect Sleeper Mattress on hooves. ^_^


----------



## Horseshowmom (Mar 23, 2010)

My 17 year old daughter loves to go out and just jump on her horse bareback with just a halter and lead rope and ride around the property. On nice days, they go to the creek and pond out back and play in the water together. She's been riding bareback for years. She does wear a helmet too. She's getting to where she can even do some low level jumps bareback. She loves it when horse shows have a bareback equitation class.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

I loveeee riding bareback! and like im not saying at all that you always shouldnt ride bareback but you know ride in a saddle every once and a while to keep improving your riding skills then you can do even more


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't even remember the last time I saddled up Oakey... He doesn't like the saddle, and I feel like I have more control without it!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I love to ride bareback, but my mare has a spine that is like a saw!! I am looking for a thick pad to use untill she gets in shape and has some muscle on her to see if that helps. I never had "proper" riding lessons, it was just me and my friend playing around on her pony, usually without a saddle of any sort, so I am more used to bareback more than a saddle anyway. A big problem when I switched to a saddle is that I didn't keep enough weight in the stirrups and was bouncing everywhere!! LOL I've gotten alot better, but I seem to digress after riding bareback for awhile. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Like the girl above me mentioned, if you've got a bony horse I'd invest in a bareback pad! Even if you don't have a bony horse, if you'll be on for hours on end or if you'll need some extra grip...they work well. I use one on a pony that I ride sometimes because we'll go for some long(3-5 hour) rides and I'm not quite used to bareback enough to not slide on steep inclines and declines. haha the pad helps with that and with my but not killing me. 

But as for the initial question, no there's nothing wrong with riding bareback a lot. If you plan on showing with a saddle, you'll need to practice with a saddle beforehand to avoid the leg-swinging issues...and any other issue that may come about. I'd put a saddle on every now and then anyway just to make sure your horse doesn't get cranky about them.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

HooverH said:


> Good, I thought there was something wrong with me that I can sit a trot better bareback than in a saddle!


Me too!! I'm glad I'm not the only one! :lol: I even JUMP better bareback! haha And yes, I have gone trail riding bareback too, it all just depends on your level of comfort!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

haha now jumping, I would never be able to do bareback. I'm not even good at it WITH a saddle.  ohhhh well.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

I ride bareback more than I do with a saddle.. always have


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

because i'm nimwitted and didn't know about saddle fitting i bought a saddle that is too big for my horse. so i usually ride bareback or i have another saddle that someone elses uses that fits my horse so i use it when he doesn't ride. i jumped for the first time bareback and i have fantastic grip and it was quite fun! i also grip better bareback and with a pad honestly. i bought one thinking maybe it would be more comfortable. but by then i was completely used to regular bareback. my horse spooked (bareback with no pad) she reared slightly. spun and ran full speed back to the barn. i didn't slip in the slightest. but when i used my barebackpad. and i was just galloping. i slid right off and ate dirt! so i feel much more safer and comfortable on her back rather than a pad. although saddle is nice. with a saddle i bounce around more than i do bareback!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I go riding bareback down the trails all the time, I love it. Since trail riding is a way to get away from the ring with my horse, I find that riding bareback adds that little extra closeness to my horse and nature. The people that I go trail riding with all think Im crazy.

I would suggest that you get a nice comfy pad, especially if you go on longer rides, it will save your butt, and it will likely make your horse more comfortable too. If you are still a little unsure, or worry that your horse might come across something and spook then you may want to go with a pad that has those stirrups on it, or if you can afford it they have bareback pads that are made of memory foam and are super comfy. I would love to have one of those.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I ride bareback pretty often. When I was younger and my seat was better from constant riding I rode bareback all the time. Now I've been riding in a saddle more often as I'm "spring training" Soda and my legs are weak.

The only caution I have is to beware of balancing yourself with your hands/arms. Especially if your legs/seat is weak. You end up doing more harm than good to yourself and your horse.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> The only caution I have is to beware of balancing yourself with your hands/arms. Especially if your legs/seat is weak. You end up doing more harm than good to yourself and your horse.


VERY good point!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

not sure about you guys. but i would never ride in a bareback pad with stirrups. thats a very bad safety hazard in my opinion. i've heard of stories of people relying to much on the stirrups and the pad turning sideways. as it's not meant to put to much pressure on. just as a safety precaution. but if used the right way i can see it being a good thing.


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

When I guided trail rides in high school, I had to ride bareback because of having a cyst removed off my tailbone... I couldn't have sat in a saddle all day if my life had depended on it... I wish I could still ride that well... 

Even now, I still like to just go jump on my mare without the saddle, but she's got a pretty sensitive back, so I don't do that to her very often....


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

When I first loped bareback, I had to hold my pont back from going faster, so that helped me balance. I big no-no, but it worked and it was only once in the beginning. That little pony! Slick as a seal and liked to throw in bucks when riding bareback. I kept my balance by griping with my knees and grabbing a chunk of mane in one hand if I needed it.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I've seen those bareback pads with stirrups on them, seems like it would be really bad for the horse's back. Talk about pressure point! I know I've caught myself using my hands to balance myself before. Especially when Soda randomly decides to "bolt" home. So I've been going back in forth between bareback and saddle. Once my paddock is dry I'll be doing way more bareback (next week) and once I'm up to par I'll be back on my usual (almost) constant bareback trail rides.


----------



## Jetana (Mar 26, 2010)

I lvoe riding bareback. It can be a little unconfortable on my arab cross's funny-shaped back, but I'm getting used to it. I never did much bareback on him until this year, but lately I've been finding myself too lazy to go get my saddle. It's also motivated me to work towards bridleless.
Depending on your horse's coat (my arab's is very soft and slippery) you may want to consider riding with a pad for grip. I need one in the wintertime, or else I'm hanging on to his mane the entire time


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Jetana said:


> I lvoe riding bareback. It can be a little unconfortable on my arab cross's funny-shaped back, but I'm getting used to it. I never did much bareback on him until this year, but lately I've been finding myself too lazy to go get my saddle. It's also motivated me to work towards bridleless.
> Depending on your horse's coat (my arab's is very soft and slippery) you may want to consider riding with a pad for grip. I need one in the wintertime, or else I'm hanging on to his mane the entire time


You people are just asking for trouble.. Bareback, bridless. A recipe for disaster.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> You people are just asking for trouble.. Bareback, bridless. A recipe for disaster.


Less of one than with a saddle. At least there is nothing to get caught on. what does bridless mean? No bit? or nothing at all? I ride everywhere in a halter, Ive even ridden with twine!


----------



## Jetana (Mar 26, 2010)

RiosDad said:


> You people are just asking for trouble.. Bareback, bridless. A recipe for disaster.


I respect your opinion, but you don't know me or my horse, nor our abilities, so please don't assume you do.

If you truly _need_ a saddle/bridle to keep your horse from getting rid of you, there's not much foundation training.


----------



## Jetana (Mar 26, 2010)

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> Less of one than with a saddle. At least there is nothing to get caught on. what does bridless mean? No bit? or nothing at all? I ride everywhere in a halter, Ive even ridden with twine!


Just with a cordeo, at a walk and trot for right now. The weather up here's been too bad to do much lately. I also ride everywhere with a halter


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> Less of one than with a saddle. At least there is nothing to get caught on. what does bridless mean? No bit? or nothing at all? I ride everywhere in a halter, Ive even ridden with twine!


I rode for 20 years without a bit and don't think it is a big deal anymore. As for the saddle, it makes things easier on the horse and safer for you as a rider. You are just fooling yourself if you think riding bareback with just a halter is doing the horse any good.
You guys are slowly ruining whatever training the horse had and this is from a old guy that has rode 10 of thousands of miles.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Jetana said:


> I respect your opinion, but you don't know me or my horse, nor our abilities, so please don't assume you do.
> 
> If you truly _need_ a saddle/bridle to keep your horse from getting rid of you, there's not much foundation training.


No I don't know you nor your abilities but it is far less then mine. I know my strength , my years of experiece and my abilities so I know you are doing nothing to further your ability to work a horse.
For every day you have been alive I have probably spent time on the horse, for every day.]


----------



## Jetana (Mar 26, 2010)

Apologies for the off-topic comment, but RiosDad, you're quite the set-in-you-ways arguer. Good debate involves fresh ideas. Maybe what works for you, and what you like, doesn't work for others, and they think differently than yourself.
I'm not going to be so ignorant as to bother getting into an argument with someone who I'll never meet that lives across the country. I hope you have a nice day


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm not going to get into the whole saddle/bareback debate, but want to get back the OP. My only concern in my case, and I use to ride bareback, is how comfortable is it for the horse?

I have very prominent (sp?) seat bones and feel that must be uncomfortable for my horse. Anyone out there feel this way, or have any suggestions. As far as a bareback pad goes, that doesn't really pad enough over any length of time imo. Maybe I'm just "deformed"! :shock:


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Horse's training NEVER stands still. It is either learning or unlearning. To give a well trained horse to a novice is to have that horse deteriate in training.. Your suttle leg cues go out the window with bareback, your legs are moving all the time, clamping unclamping. To shift a leg slight back and touch ever so lightly is gone. To shift your weight forward is gone etc etc.
An educated pair of hands only require the suttle shift of rein weight, the movement of a little finger. With a halter again that all goes out the winder.
I make well above average horse and DAILY I am watching for signes of deteriation in everything the horse does and correct it before the horse looses the lightness.
You can not accomplish any of this riding bareback with a halter.
you are just kidding yourself.

I grew up on a properous horse/cattle ranch and every morning I would go out with my twine string in my pocket, walk about 1/2 mile to the back pasture, catch my personal horse, put the twine string around his neck, walk him to a fence and crawl aboard and then round up the dairy cattle and drive them in. I know about riding bridleless, bareback or any way else.

That was 50 years ago. I thought I knew it all too back then. I was your age.
Put a good saddle on the horse, a bit and take lessons if you want to learn.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

At the weight and work load most of you girls are at it will not hurt the horse. If you are on the heavy side and have perdominant butt bones, yes you are digging into the horses back and could soar the horse.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

RiosDad said:


> At the weight and work load most of you girls are at it will not hurt the horse. If you are on the heavy side and have perdominant butt bones, yes you are digging into the horses back and could soar the horse.


I don't know about that RiosDad. I've had some real feather weights sit on my lap (crowded into a truck to go someplace) and within a few minutes my legs were screaming from the pain of the butt bones poking in.

Don't know if it is so much a weight issue or a "conformation" issue.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> ...and could soar the horse.


Pegasus?

(Sorry, but I just couldn't resist )


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Walkamile said:


> I'm not going to get into the whole saddle/bareback debate, but want to get back the OP. My only concern in my case, and I use to ride bareback, is how comfortable is it for the horse?
> 
> I have very prominent (sp?) seat bones and feel that must be uncomfortable for my horse. Anyone out there feel this way, or have any suggestions. As far as a bareback pad goes, that doesn't really pad enough over any length of time imo. Maybe I'm just "deformed"! :shock:


that's kinda what I was thinking while reading all these post...

The nice thing about [well fitted] saddles is that it distributes your weight.
While I think it helps your balance to learn to ride bareback, I personally would not do it all the time.

...of course my horse rides like a pogo stick. so I CAN'T. =)


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Reiterin said:


> ...of course my horse rides like a pogo stick. so I CAN'T. =)


A horse with a real bouncy trot if you can relax them, get them to drop thier heads can develope a real nice trot.
If they give you a choppy trot it is usually a horse that is too tense.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ LOL, nice. (Reiterin)

I think that RiosDad and the other's that are concerned about bareback riding negatively affecting your horse's learning do have a point. It takes a very well balanced and aware rider to effectively train a horse with JUST bareback riding. The fact is when you start riding or even when you are coming back off a long layoff you don't have the core/leg/seat strength or balance to effectively communicate with your horse.

Which is why in my opinion it's VERY important (if you really want to effectively ride bareback) that you ride in a saddle regularly too. Really focus on fine tuning not only your aids, but on using your seat effectively, maintaining your balance without using your hands, and developing your leg control. Too often bareback riders rely on their hands and develop riding postures/habits that aren't good for progressing themselves or their horses. 

This is just my opinion of course, but I have seen extremely effective bareback riders and trainers. I used to be pretty **** good bareback and am slowly getting that back by really working on it. Very good trainers/riders can use bareback riding to fine tune their horse's and their own responses. But most of us aren't there.

Of course, if you are just using bareback as a way to relax and connect with your horse or to occaisionally work on your seat "feel" it isn't such a big issue. But when bareback riding is the only tool you use your missing out on a lot of training for yourself and your horse. 

Sorry for the long winded reply but I've been thinking on this alot.

Edit - Another good point RiosDad. When Soda's got his head jacked up to the sky and is tensed up his trot is terrible. I get him to relax and it's smooth as glass.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes;588396
Edit - Another good point RiosDad. When Soda's got his head jacked up to the sky and is tensed up his trot is terrible. I get him to relax and it's smooth as glass. :D[/QUOTE said:


> when a horse lifts his head he hollows out his back making it very rigid.
> When the head goes down the back comes up , rounds and has spring to it. I spend long hours just jogging along through the bush trails and across country. Nothing calms a horse like a nice long trot. No hanging on the head, relax and just jog along. I use the word EASY if he speeds up, he drops right back to the relaxed jog with this verbal command. If he doesn't respond I would pull him back down with the reins.
> 
> 'I ride with almost no leg on a horse, nothing, just a relaxed posture but if the horse spooks my legs instantly clamp down hard. when I want to give suttle leg commands he instantly feels the shift, the clamping and reponds. If I don't get the response or it comes too slowly I will bump him with a spur. Hard if he really ignores the first cue.
> ...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

If you're a good rider with proper balance your legs aren't shifting wildly around on his barrel nor are they clamped down. My goal when riding bareback is to balance myself lightly upon my horse using the same muscles in my body that I do with a saddle. In neither case am I using my legs/calves to grip the horse tightly nor am I flopping widely around with my seat. I attempt (and succeed usually) to maintain a quiet steady seat and quiet legs. No, I'm not perfect, but everytime I ride (saddle or bare) I get better even more importantly every time I ride my horse he improves. 

Now that the ditches aren't slick with mud, we'll be doing many more long trots. Good cure for barn sourness too. For that I do use a saddle, no point in pretending my body is strong enough to maintain my posture etc for an even 20 minutes of regular trotting. Of course, at this point I'm pretty sure Soda will be huffing and puffing after 10 minutes. 

Edit - In my case Soda gets tense when we're on our way home. He likes to jack his head up to avoid the bit and hollows his back out in an attempt to get home ASAP. So **** uncomfortable. He has gotten a ton better in the last 6 rides or so (our first real ones of the season), but I've been waiting for those ditches to dry so I can really get him out and about, do some big long square/circle blocks.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> If you're a good rider with proper balance your legs aren't shifting wildly around on his barrel nor are they clamped down. My goal when riding bareback is to balance myself lightly upon my horse using the same muscles in my body that I do with a saddle. In neither case am I using my legs/calves to grip the horse tightly nor am I flopping widely around with my seat. I attempt (and succeed usually) to maintain a quiet steady seat and quiet legs. No, I'm not perfect, but everytime I ride (saddle or bare) I get better even more importantly every time I ride my horse he improves.
> 
> Now that the ditches aren't slick with mud, we'll be doing many more long trots. Good cure for barn sourness too. For that I do use a saddle, no point in pretending my body is strong enough to maintain my posture etc for an even 20 minutes of regular trotting. Of course, at this point I'm pretty sure Soda will be huffing and puffing after 10 minutes.
> 
> Edit - In my case Soda gets tense when we're on our way home. He likes to jack his head up to avoid the bit and hollows his back out in an attempt to get home ASAP. So **** uncomfortable. He has gotten a ton better in the last 6 rides or so (our first real ones of the season), but I've been waiting for those ditches to dry so I can really get him out and about, do some big long square/circle blocks.


I use to love just jumping on my guy bareback with a halter and single lead line and lope around and around, big circles in the arena with the music cranked up and no one around and just escape to another place. My boy would just rock under me, a gentle swaying back and forth, no legs on him just a gentle rock BUT he was a highly trained horse ,one who sat on his hind end and was carefull not to use his front end. Every 5 or 10 minutes we would do a flying change to use the other lead.
BUT he was a good cut above others


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Sounds like you guys had a really good time.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I ride bareback and in the saddle both constantly. It just depends on my mood. Any leg cues I use are from the knee down. When bare back I ride in my thighs. I also have the exact same seat bareback as I do in the saddle. I keep my legs still heels down or level and I dont bounce in the saddle or bareback.

I expect my horse to be light on the reins...weather those reins are a leadrope attatched to a halter or the reins attatched to the bit on my bridle. I slight tap of the rein/rope to his neck and he turns. A simple WHOA and light pressure and he stops.

I dont see bareback as hurting anything so long as its done right...


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Walkamile said:


> I'm not going to get into the whole saddle/bareback debate, but want to get back the OP. My only concern in my case, and I use to ride bareback, is how comfortable is it for the horse?
> 
> I have very prominent (sp?) seat bones and feel that must be uncomfortable for my horse. Anyone out there feel this way, or have any suggestions. As far as a bareback pad goes, that doesn't really pad enough over any length of time imo. Maybe I'm just "deformed"! :shock:


 
Yes! I used to sit on my legs all the time. I have lost quite a bit of weight and can no longer enjoy my favorite sitting position due to my seat bones digging into my leg. I know it would be the same on my horse.

Plus - a saddle evenly distributes your weight.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I am a balance failure, so bareback is a little awkward to me. But In the summer when I'm just riding around for some schooling or cardiac work I will go bareback or english just so I can get the muscle in my legs for when I'm doing western work. I find that in the winter when I don't ride bareback as much the muscles I develop in my legs goes away and its hard to get back into the routine. Use it or lose it I suppose.

I strongly reccomend riding bareback. It can improve your riding in so many ways....just be sure not to go too far too fast. I've seen girls who've never ridden before get on and just lope off bareback, where others have had to work up to faster gaits because they aren't comfortable with their seat. This is just IME though 

Granted I adore my saddle if I'm doing rough terrain, I'll go bareback if the trail isn't so bad. It's not the horse I'm worried about....that'd be me. Like I said, I'm a failure at balance. And on certain horses the whithers are just dreadful to sit on. Jester's one of those horses, unfortunately, and dear god it's absolutely awful just sitting on him sometimes! Lol xD


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Abbie: Ya know, it's kinda funny because at my barn, I'm the only one who rides their horse bareback, and I always felt like an outcast because I always feel more comfortable, and more in control bareback than with a saddle and everyone else has the whole 9 yards on their horse lol. But to answer your question, yes, I feel the same way you do about bareback. I ride bareback 99.9% of the time. The only time I don't is if I go out on trails.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I love barebacking. It improves your leg grip by SO much more, especially if you have a horse who's always trying to gallop the other way and making daringly sharp turns without my permission trying to get me off so he can go back to the barn and see his mare *cough cough* Arthur *cough*


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

haha, yea that sucks when they do that, sometimes I'm amazed at how I still managed to stay on and not fall off. Another thing that helped me with their **** jolting spurts is doing sliding stops bareback. Kinda weird at first but ever since than I've seemed to just stay on through those sharp turns/jolts. Also, doing figure 8's at a nice trot helps a lot, and as I get more comfortable, I start making my circles smaller and smaller, until she's basically spinning.


----------



## CarlyCole (Apr 19, 2010)

The bareback pads don't work well... or at least not for me. I'm better off with no pad at all. That is if the horses back isn't extremely bony. The bareback pads slip and shift too much for me personally.


----------

